# $1 Bank Robbery to Get Health Care



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

I know this isn't the first case of this, and I'm sure it won't be the last, but it makes me sad and sick at the same time:

http://abcnews.go.com/Health/Wellness/nc-man-allegedly-robs-bank-health-care-jail/story?id=13887040

Quote:


> Verone said he asked for $1 to show that his motives were medical, not monetary, according to news reports. With a growth in his chest, two ruptured disks and no job, Verone hoped a three-year stint in prison would afford him the health care he needed.


I hope he *does* get the health care he needs and is able to be safe, and become healthy, while in jail. Disgusting that it should come to this, though.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I can't get the link to work, it's just opening to a blank page. Anyway, if he isn't working wouldn't he qualify for medicaid?


----------



## anjelika (May 16, 2004)

Not sure about NC, but your average unemployed adult is not eligible for Medicaid in my state. Sad state of affairs indeed.


----------



## crunchy_mommy (Mar 29, 2009)

I found another article since I couldn't open the above link:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jun/21/verone-one-dollar-robbery-healthcare

This is just so sad. The poor guy looks TERRIFIED in that picture.


----------



## Aillidh (Jun 14, 2011)

That is so sad. I know my Aunt is an RN and she works in a prison. She told me a large number of women in the system commit crimes proposefully around the time they know they'll need healthcare (ie: dental work, etc.) It's really sad that it has to come to this.


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aillidh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is just another piece of evidence for me that supports the idea that people who are anti- Universal Health Care are not that way from a financial basis. It drives me crazy thinking about how much money could be saved if everyone in the US had access to "free" preventative care and adequate health care. I don't think we should make this change for financial reasons (rather, I consider it a moral imperative), but it is a nice "bonus."


----------



## sunshinemum (Feb 6, 2007)

that is indeed just so sad! That poor guy..


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

Bravo, Mr. Verone!


----------



## Mulvah (Aug 12, 2008)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiredX2*
> 
> That is just another piece of evidence for me that supports the idea that people who are anti- Universal Health Care are not that way from a financial basis. It drives me crazy thinking about how much money could be saved if everyone in the US had access to "free" preventative care and adequate health care. I don't think we should make this change for financial reasons (rather, I consider it a moral imperative), but it is a nice "bonus."


I totally agree.

This story is close to home for me because of a situation with immediate family members. It sickens me to think they are truly better off in prison with meals, healthcare, etc. than as honest citizens trying to make it work in this country.


----------

